# Non Line of sight weapons & the Future soldier



## Manticore

Non-Line-of-Sight Cannon (NLOS-C)
Non-Line-of-Sight Cannon (NLOS-C)


Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) was the second organization to develop a cornershot type weapon.

POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Centre in November 2008.[2][3] It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.

POF Eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

corner shot
























France -felin





singapore -SAR 21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Anyone Used A TDI Arms LHV-47 Tri-Rail Lower HG? - Page 1 - AK47.NET








http://globalmilitaryreview.blogspot.com/2013/01/if-you-are-interested-russian.html

Aselsan korsan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

credits - mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

A man looks through a round corner firing device during a Singapore Armed Forces recruitment drive, Friday March 2, 2007, in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Shot Show 2008 - Day Three

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bonhomie

the one with the pipe looks bit weird and uncomfortable


----------



## Manticore

The Future Soldier or COMFUT is a program developed in the Spanish Army Infantry Academy


























COMFUT - Future Soldier (Spain) - Socialphy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

------
Defense Review - Australian &#8216;Off-Axis View Device&#8217; for Shooting Your Rifle/Carbine Around Corners
We Weren't At The Shot Show 2008 And Here's What We Missed | Popular Airsoft

Australian &#8216;Off-Axis View Device&#8217; for Shooting Your Rifle/Carbine Around Corners








----

The Soldato Futuro rifle is fitted with an individual combat weapon sight, which includes optical, TV and infrared channels.




The Soldato Futuro rifle is fitted with an individual combat weapon sight, which includes optical, TV and infrared channels. - Image - Army Technology

-----Links have more photos----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

High Resolution Wireless Gun Camera
High Resolution Gun Camera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

'Felin' type system is more desirable, as all the rifles in the service can be equipped with a targeting camera and a helmet mounted display unit.


----------



## Manticore

Skull and Bones said:


> 'Felin' type system is more desirable, as all the rifles in the service can be equipped with a targeting camera and a helmet mounted display unit.











this?
RuneStorm &bull; View topic - Weapon protypes pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

More like this, full system implementation.  






And are those controls in the fore grip is for zoom adjustments? Seems more like that.

Take a look at Indian jugad technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

I am handing over another thread to milit. enthusiasts ... please keep these threads alive . It's now 3 threads in 3 days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luftwaffe

Interesting Thread, ANTIBODY; I think PDF members and people coming across the web to this Thread should know the basics and information on Weapon Systems that shoot around the corners as well as long distances verity of weapons have been introduced. This is broad Topic. 

A weapon that shoots around the corners is the first of its kind. The very first weapon is from Israel simply named "Corner Shot". Corner Shot is a new weapon system designed for urban combat which enables the user to observe and engage a target from behind a corner without exposing any body parts. 

The Corner Shot consists of a segmented, assault rifle-type folding stock, pistol-grip contraption, onto which is attached a pistol of choice and a compact, detachable color video camera. A lateral left and right swinging hinge mechanism and a remote trigger control allow the user to drop the hammer on targets from behind the safety and comfort of any right-angled structure.

However there are many weapons developed as Non Line of sight weapons without having folding stock never the less both have their usage in urban warfare and on in the battlefield. 

There are also NLOS-C [non line of sight cannon] as well as NLOS-LS [launch System].

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Infanterist der Zukunft (English: "Infantryman of the future") is the German Bundeswehr's program as part of the Future Soldier project. It is a modular, integrated fighting system designed to provide significant lethality, survivability, mobility, battle command, and training to the German infantryman. It is being developed by EADS Defence Electronics and Rheinmetall-Detec







Soldiers from the Future Combat Systems, Evaluation Brigade Combat Team, at a live demonstration February 1, 2007 at Fort Bliss, Texas.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_Force_Warrior

The future infantry soldier technology (FIST) programme is being managed by the dismounted close combat integrated project team at the UK Ministry of Defence Procurement Agency at Abbey Wood, Bristol.




The five main areas of FIST capability are C4I, lethality, mobility, survivability and sustainability. - Image - Army Technology

Future Soldier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

ANTIBODY said:


> Soldiers from the Future Combat Systems, Evaluation Brigade Combat Team, at a live demonstration February 1, 2007 at Fort Bliss, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_Force_Warrior



Is that guy controlling a drone or some other remote vehicle with a XBOX controller!???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

The Grand Daddy of the Corner Shot:




Stg / mp44 fitted with a curved barrel and mirror. 

Caliber:7.92x33 mm (7.92mm Kurz)
Action: Gas operated, tilting bolt
Overalllength: 940 mm
Barrel length: 419 mm
Weigth: 5.22 kg
Rate of fire: 500 rounds per minute
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> The Grand Daddy of the Corner Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stg / mp44 fitted with a curved barrel and mirror.
> 
> Caliber:7.92x33 mm (7.92mm Kurz)
> Action: Gas operated, tilting bolt
> Overalllength: 940 mm
> Barrel length: 419 mm
> Weigth: 5.22 kg
> Rate of fire: 500 rounds per minute
> Magazine capacity: 30 rounds



This gun actually went into service?

Just shows how old this concept is, and since when people have been trying to achieve it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> This gun actually went into service?
> 
> Just shows how old this concept is, and since when people have been trying to achieve it!



Yes it was actually used and was in service in the German Army during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LegionnairE

and nobody mentions Aselsan korsan  





This one works with two different types of thermal sights made by Aselsan.




You can use these sights directly or plug the Korsan in 


nuclearpak said:


> This gun actually went into service?
> 
> Just shows how old this concept is, and since when people have been trying to achieve it!


The STG 44, father of AK47. the first assault rifle of the world. 
Before that there were only SMGs firing pistol rounds around, Thompson M1A1 was a .45 and MP40 was a 9x19mm Parabellum.

It's not surprising actually, some of great inventions at that time like Mauser C19(she's a revolutionary design btw) may look like a piece of junk in these days. Not everything works well, looks cool.

M1911 still looks very cool though, I guess John Browning was one of the lucky basterdz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...stan-international-defence-nov-7-11-a-28.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Israel; IDF to introduce soldier optronic IFF to prevent battlefield fratricide
IDF will equip front infantry troops with infrared markers &#8211; designed to achieve 'friend or foe' identification during combat. The mrkers were developed by local TAR Ideal in collaboration with IDF special units.

The PRO TL5 is based on infrared technology - red and visible light. Is mounted onto a helmet, weapons or clothing warrior. Weight of the marker is a hundred grams, including batteries, and is resistant to water and humidity, as well as against blows or falls.

The TL5 PRO allows to distinguish between fellow predator by the use of a night or no means




Israel; IDF to introduce soldier optronic IFF to prevent battlefield fratricide

German soldiers- Gladius






http://www.armyrecognition.com/eurosatory_2012_show_daily_news_pictures_video/german_company_rheinmetall_displays_gladius_the_future_soldier_system_at_eurosatory_14061210.html





http://en.rian.ru/military_news/20111201/169214860.html
Russia to make own 'future soldier' gear in 3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Future Soldier System Equipment Delivered To Bundeswehr


----------



## Manticore

Air Warrior Program 

Air Warrior Block 2

Air Warrior is the U.S. Army&#8217;s next-generation aircrew ensemble, with the final product intended to provide life support, ballistic protection, and nuclear, biological, and chemical (NBC) protection in mission-configurable modules, and is being developed with interoperability in mind. The system consists of components integrated to maximize safe aircraft operation and sustain aircrews throughout the flight environment.
Block 1 of the Air Warrior system provided an initial system capability including the development, procurement, and fielding of a micro climate cooling system, an integrated survival gear and ballistic protection system, improved over-water protective equipment, and a light-weight chemical and biological protection ensemble. The ongoing Block 2 technology insertion program provides an Electronic Data Manager and an Aircrew Wireless Intercom System.
General Dynamics C4 Systems is the Block 3 Systems Integrator. The Block 3 system is focused on increasing force effectiveness by improving situational awareness and survivability with features similar to those of the Headgear Subsystem.
The Air Warrior Block 3 system is intended to be compatible with multiple helicopter types, including the CH-47 Chinook, OH-58D Kiowa Warrior, AH-64 Apache and UH-60 Blackhawk. Additional Block 3 capabilities are being defined through the requirements analysis and roadmap phase.

Air Warrior Block 3

Operational Capabilities Enabling Aircrew to Accomplish Assigned Missions in All Battlefield Conditions
Microclimate Cooling allows for extended flight time in MOPP4 Integrated helmet system across all platforms; includes improved hearing protection, Day/Night HMD, advanced NVG, maxillofacial shield, passive and agile laser eye protection, nuclear flash protection and external audio Hands-free wireless intercom communications between dismounted aircrew members and pilots Tailorable NBC protection for all levels of MOPP configurations Water survival capabilities include a low profile floatation collar, an integrated one-man raft, oxygen supply for emergency underwater breathing and an anti-exposure suit Survival gear carrier is fully compatible with ballistic protection body armor Tailorable placement for personal defensive weapon and survival/egress knife Electronic data manager increases situational awareness; integrates with BFT on aircraft and AMPS mission planning system Survival radio for secure position reporting and over the horizon communications capability Extraction harness and safety restraint integrated with survival gear carrier Enhanced survivability of aircrews via improved flame and chemical/biological protection Hands-free breakaway connections for emergency egress Tailorable to support operations in all geographic regions and environmental conditions and to accommodate varying threat levels


----------



## Manticore

German Army Orders Gladius Future Soldier Equipment








http://defense-update.com/20130208_...field-additional-gladius-soldier-systems.html


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ANTIBODY said:


> Air Warrior Program
> 
> Air Warrior Block 2
> 
> Air Warrior is the U.S. Army&#8217;s next-generation aircrew ensemble, with the final product intended to provide life support, ballistic protection, and nuclear, biological, and chemical (NBC) protection in mission-configurable modules, and is being developed with interoperability in mind. The system consists of components integrated to maximize safe aircraft operation and sustain aircrews throughout the flight environment.
> Block 1 of the Air Warrior system provided an initial system capability including the development, procurement, and fielding of a micro climate cooling system, an integrated survival gear and ballistic protection system, improved over-water protective equipment, and a light-weight chemical and biological protection ensemble. The ongoing Block 2 technology insertion program provides an Electronic Data Manager and an Aircrew Wireless Intercom System.
> General Dynamics C4 Systems is the Block 3 Systems Integrator. The Block 3 system is focused on increasing force effectiveness by improving situational awareness and survivability with features similar to those of the Headgear Subsystem.
> The Air Warrior Block 3 system is intended to be compatible with multiple helicopter types, including the CH-47 Chinook, OH-58D Kiowa Warrior, AH-64 Apache and UH-60 Blackhawk. Additional Block 3 capabilities are being defined through the requirements analysis and roadmap phase.
> 
> Air Warrior Block 3
> 
> Operational Capabilities Enabling Aircrew to Accomplish Assigned Missions in All Battlefield Conditions
> Microclimate Cooling allows for extended flight time in MOPP4 Integrated helmet system across all platforms; includes improved hearing protection, Day/Night HMD, advanced NVG, maxillofacial shield, passive and agile laser eye protection, nuclear flash protection and external audio Hands-free wireless intercom communications between dismounted aircrew members and pilots Tailorable NBC protection for all levels of MOPP configurations Water survival capabilities include a low profile floatation collar, an integrated one-man raft, oxygen supply for emergency underwater breathing and an anti-exposure suit Survival gear carrier is fully compatible with ballistic protection body armor Tailorable placement for personal defensive weapon and survival/egress knife Electronic data manager increases situational awareness; integrates with BFT on aircraft and AMPS mission planning system Survival radio for secure position reporting and over the horizon communications capability Extraction harness and safety restraint integrated with survival gear carrier Enhanced survivability of aircrews via improved flame and chemical/biological protection Hands-free breakaway connections for emergency egress Tailorable to support operations in all geographic regions and environmental conditions and to accommodate varying threat levels


He looks like the guys from Game HALLO


----------



## sturmgewehr99

burden a trooper with this many doodads and doohikkies and he will be become confused and even might end up defeated...thats what happened to a German "Future Warfighter" package about two years ago.....unarmed spec ops guys picked the electronically advanced squad off one by one in that excercise....dont have a link here with me otherwise I would post it.



ANTIBODY said:


> Future Soldier System Equipment Delivered To Bundeswehr



this guy is the only one wearing a practical helmet.....those new Combat Helm 2's are useless as veterans have been complaining of splinter wounds near the ears and upper neck area....which these larger helms used to defeat.



ANTIBODY said:


> German Army Orders Gladius Future Soldier Equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defense-update.com/20130208_...field-additional-gladius-soldier-systems.html



Just love that Waffen SS style pea *** camo.


----------



## Audio

ANTIBODY said:


> Future Soldier System Equipment Delivered To Bundeswehr



This is from Switzerland.

Below one is sort of artisticly inspired view of the German programme:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

When you couple all of this gadgetry with an exoskeleton you will get something akin to totally armored self propelled soldier. Which has it's benefits but also has drawbacks as they will inevitably loose the ability to hide, sneak, crawl through narrow spaces.

But on the upside, they will have sensors to scan through walls and enough firepower to blast those walls. 






i think in 30 years barring alien invasions and global financial meltdowns soldiers will look like Master Sargeant from HALO videogame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

ANTIBODY said:


> Israel; IDF to introduce soldier optronic IFF to prevent battlefield fratricide
> IDF will equip front infantry troops with infrared markers  designed to achieve 'friend or foe' identification during combat. The mrkers were developed by local TAR Ideal in collaboration with IDF special units.
> 
> The PRO TL5 is based on infrared technology - red and visible light. Is mounted onto a helmet, weapons or clothing warrior. Weight of the marker is a hundred grams, including batteries, and is resistant to water and humidity, as well as against blows or falls.
> 
> The TL5 PRO allows to distinguish between fellow predator by the use of a night or no means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel; IDF to introduce soldier optronic IFF to prevent battlefield fratricide


i thought americans were already using these infrared tags on the bodies? mostly with Special forces


----------



## Cossack25A1

The Americans' "_Kinetic Operations Suit_" which is possibly one of those ideas for their Future soldier programme.


----------



## vostok




----------



## CatSultan

Manticore said:


> Non-Line-of-Sight Cannon (NLOS-C)
> Non-Line-of-Sight Cannon (NLOS-C)
> 
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) was the second organization to develop a cornershot type weapon.
> 
> POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Centre in November 2008.[2][3] It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.
> 
> POF Eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


These look cool but their very niche weapons. They might be good for urban combat and suppressing enemies around corners but an easier and cheaper way to get fire superiority around a corner is to use a handheld like a frag gernade, flashbang or smoke. Maybe it might be useful for special ops when your in a situation where handhelds might be dangerous or compromise you.


----------

